# True Ruby Red Spilo On The Way



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

so i called ash today and asked if he had a ruby red spilo in and said yea...so i took a trip up there and turns out it was a sanch...well i talked to him and he says the "ruby red spilo" on aquascape are also known as strawberry banana spilos and he is ordering them tomorrow so should be in friday or next week and i got my name all over one so i cant wait!!! any one have one of these alrdy? it says on aquascape there quite aggressive but im just astonished with the colors on them bad boys!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i have one. best looking piranha i've ever owned. i'm sure this variant is just like any other, some are aggressive and some arent. its all about personality. i would say they have the same general temperment as macs. mine does happen to be very active and agressive though. post pictures when u get it.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a recent picture. its not the best but its good enough to give u an idea.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i had 2 ruby reds but i just sold my smaller one to my friend. now i just have my 6-incher. he is one of the most colorful ruby reds ive ever seen but he is still a lil shy. i hope he becomes a lil more bold soon like my lil one was but i only had this big one for not even 2 weeks yet. u will be happy with wut u get tho. they are beautiful fish


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

man i cant wait! i love the way these fish look i cant wait to actually see one in person!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Must be nice to have a lfs to just stroll on into and order up your favorite P. As bis as St Louis is I can't any place like this. My small town lfs once told me that they could order all kinds of Ps, they contacted their supplier and it's been months since I've heard a response.

I love the looks of the ruby redy spilos. Definitely post some pix when you get him.

Sacrifice


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

T-wag said:


> so i called ash today and asked if he had a ruby red spilo in and said yea...so i took a trip up there and turns out it was a sanch...well i talked to him and he says the "ruby red spilo" on aquascape are also known as strawberry banana spilos and he is ordering them tomorrow so should be in friday or next week and i got my name all over one so i cant wait!!! any one have one of these alrdy? it says on aquascape there quite aggressive but im just astonished with the colors on them bad boys!


i have 2, and they are among my favorite fish. they are not shy, they're active swimmers and if you feed them right their coloration is great.

when looking for these fish you have to be careful about phrases like "ruby spilo" or 'red spilo'. make sure you are asking for a true spilopleura or ruby red spilopleura. some pp call red/purple throated sachezi 'red spilo' or 'ruby spilo' and some ppl called gold mac's gold spilos. some people also call true spilopleura 'ruby gold spilo' or 'strawberry banana spilo', so i can see where it could get confusing.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

wisco_pygo said:


> so i called ash today and asked if he had a ruby red spilo in and said yea...so i took a trip up there and turns out it was a sanch...well i talked to him and he says the "ruby red spilo" on aquascape are also known as strawberry banana spilos and he is ordering them tomorrow so should be in friday or next week and i got my name all over one so i cant wait!!! any one have one of these alrdy? it says on aquascape there quite aggressive but im just astonished with the colors on them bad boys!


i have 2, and they are among my favorite fish. they are not shy, they're active swimmers and if you feed them right their coloration is great.

when looking for these fish you have to be careful about phrases like "ruby spilo" or 'red spilo'. make sure you are asking for a true spilopleura or ruby red spilopleura. some pp call red/purple throated sachezi 'red spilo' or 'ruby spilo' and some ppl called gold mac's gold spilos. some people also call true spilopleura 'ruby gold spilo' or 'strawberry banana spilo', so i can see where it could get confusing.
[/quote]

you see i called ash and spoke with him myself befor i made the hour long trip i said is it really a true ruby red spilo and he goes yup its a 5 incher and is 45...i was like sh*t! hold that fish be right there! sure enough it was a sanch but ash and i got on the same page when i got there and he is ordering some.....he called it a strawberry banana spilo tho..but he showed me the pics on hjis phone of the fish i knew for sure it was aquascapes ruby reds


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's one from AS. Great fish..


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats a good looking fish... does anyone have a full grown pic?

Do the rubys have the same specs. as the reg. spilo? grow rate, max size, life span???


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks. Thats an older photo. He has grown to about 7" now. The only problem is he won't stay still when I approach the tank long enough for me to take a decent pic. I tried the other night, took probably around 75 pics & not one decent shot . He thinks it's dinner time.....
Good luck with the new fish, you won't be disappointed, just give him some time to come around. Try to get him on pellets & fozen as soon as you get him.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

oh i will have him on pellets as soon as i can.....hopefully will be able to pick him up tomorrow if he gets them in


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

good luck getting him on pellets... I can't get mine on pellets for nuthin'


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

I had absolutly zero problems getting him on pellets. Are you using floating or sinking?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I qwas at Ashes and was talking to him and that order with the spilos was canceled because the Piraya were in that order and the shipper lost them all but 3. So the order is canceled until the get more Piraya. On a positive not he is getting in a different order next friday and he will have Cariba in.


----------

